# Chuck the Butcher at The Green Pig Bistro



## toddnmd (Aug 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Chuck the Butcher for his kindness and hospitality on Thursday. I went there with my GF for her birthday, and we got the VIP treatment. Enjoyed the kung pao sweetbreads, buffalo (think sauce, not bison) ribs, pork belly with peach, jicama and kohl rabi, and pork shank with pigeon peas. Everything was quite delicious! They finished us off with a specially decorated dessert for my GF's birthday.

It was a great and memorable meal, and it was a pleasure to meet Chuck and his brother Scott. Definitely worth a trip if you can make it to Arlington, VA!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 3, 2013)

Last hurrah before going to the plant-based diet? 

Sounds like a great dinner. Hoping to visit Chuck as well some time very soon -- your post is a good incentive.


----------



## gic (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like a great menu on their website, will be sure to visit them when next I am in DC in November!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 5, 2013)

Todd, Thanks for the story but you know the saying around here. No pics, then it never happened


----------

